# Disabled Visitors



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

_Notes for disabled visitors to Waxstock:_

There are dozens of disabled spaces at the venue in main Car Park A.

However, Car Park B (where the outside Arrive and Shine will be held) has poorer disabled access due to the steps to Car Park B being retro installed and not on original architect plans with proper ramps etc. There is a SERVICE LIFT for disabled access, which Ricoh Guest Services will assist with.

This means that if you are disabled and entering the Arrive and Shine, access to the main hall will be frustrating and we apologise - if you arrive before 8am and have a low tank of fuel we may even be able to get your car in the hall which would eliminate the issue.

It will also be frustrating if you are a disabled visitor who wants to see the Arrive and Shine, as you will need Ricoh Guest Services to help. We apologise for the reliance on this facility.

There will be Ricoh staff in Car Park B throughout the day, plus Waxstock staff, but only Ricoh staff can operate the service lift.

The main hall and inside Arrive and Shine display both have excellent disabled access.

As it is the first year at this venue, we shall see how it works. We may look at a better plan for disabled guests next year if this year proves to be less than ideal.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Many thanks for taking the trouble to scout this out in advance. :thumb:

Due to a change of plan, I'll be setting off at 4am to arrive at around 7am,
in time for some breakfast with guys staying overnight in the DeVere, so I'll
have plenty of time to sort parking arrangements. Will just below half a tank
meet the requirements for low? I actually filled up for another trip that got
cancelled at short notice, else I'd have made better arrangements... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Steve, please see Arrive and Shine marshalls at 7.30am and explain that you are a disabled visitor and having your car in the hall makes sense if in the Arrive and Shine due to poor access - quote Dom and get them to radio me if required. However, Ricoh enforce the low tank rule and it is a condition of their insurance - I would suggest a quarter tank or less is required, but we can argue your case with Ricoh staff on the day. Otherwise, we may get an Arrive and Shine judge to assess your car in disabled Car Park A, away from the main entries in Car Park B. Seems a good compromise.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

This is fantastic to see nothing has been overlooked. This is my first waxstock attendance and all seems impressive.
Only 2 more sleeps guys lol


----------

